# Trick 'r Treat Sam



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Trick 'r Treat Sam is a simple little static prop I just made for this year.

Here's the story about the character itself.
http://scarefx.blogspot.com/2007/10/trick-r-treat-sam.html


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is one spooky looking tot. I think it will make the kids wet themselves. Good work.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice little prop. Very creepy, in a cute sort of way. What did you use for the hands?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

jdubbya said:


> Nice little prop. Very creepy, in a cute sort of way. What did you use for the hands?


Those are $6 Don Post severed hands that are slit at the wrist and fitted to a piece of PVC connected to the frame.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Those are $6 Don Post severed hands that are slit at the wrist and fitted to a piece of PVC connected to the frame.


Excellent! This is the first year I remember seeing both right and left hands. Most years you could only get the right ones!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

jdubbya said:


> Excellent! This is the first year I remember seeing both right and left hands. Most years you could only get the right ones!


Yes indeed! That's why I got them. Need to have the matching set. 

I thought this movie was going to come out this year so I wanted to make something real current...but it does not look like we'll see it before this Halloween. 

Check out the trailer if you've not seen it.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG that is soooo creepy!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it. Hey, I thought ScareFX got traded to another forum. LOL. Glad you are back. Or maybe I just wasn't paying attention again.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Or maybe I just wasn't paying attention again.


I almost wasn't either - looks like Hellrazor necroposted. The topic is from last year.

-TM


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Necroposter! Hey, does that mean the move is out already?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Your ToT looks very cool 
what size jammies are those
I like it

Oh that movie looks good ....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That is great


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Necroposter! Hey, does that mean the move is out already?


Oddly enough, no... According to IMDB.com, it has a 2009 release.

Wow, looks like I've managed to hijack even a necroposted topic hehehe...

Anyways, it's pretty neat - almost looks like a real ToT in a costume.

-TM


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Now that girl at 2:17 has some ripped abs! 

I am soooo watching this!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

AAhhhhhwww.
He's so cute, in a creepy sort of way.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

This is driving me crazy. the guy with black hair holding a knife and carving the pumpkin ... who is that? did he used to be on the Daily Show?

That trailer is pretty cool!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

waldiddy said:


> This is driving me crazy. the guy with black hair holding a knife and carving the pumpkin ... who is that? did he used to be on the Daily Show?
> 
> That trailer is pretty cool!



Dylan Baker


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

ahh, ok, he was Dr Connors in Spider-man! that's why he looked familiar to me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He is creepy. Good job.


----------

